# Your Favourite Horn passage/composition/Solo etc



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Having thought long and hard about this, and from many many possibilities, I arrive at_ Appel Insterstellaire_ from part 2 of Messian's _Des Canyons Aux Étoiles_.

I attended last year's Prom performance -Martin Owen horn, David Hockings, Alex Neal percussion
Nicolas Hodges piano,BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo. Owen took it a bit quick for some, but I enjoyed it very much.

This is wonderful, IMHO.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

For a whole work I plump for the Brahms Horn Trio or Britten's Serenade. For solos in orchestral works I am more challenged - there are so many - but the opening of Schubert's Great C Major symphony can be very effective. I'll also go along with the Messiaen example above.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I love the opening of Mahler's Third Symphony, with the horn section playing in unison. Such a powerful and dramatic introduction!


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Found another good one:


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

The duet-like passages the horns do with the upper woodwinds in Tchaikovsky's Romeo and Juliet

[ 9:09 ]


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Yesterday I watched a video of last week's premiere of Hans Abrahamsen's new Horn Concerto with Stefan Dohr and the Berlin Philharmonic/Paavo Jarvi - some very nice parts but I don't think it will be a favourite! For now I will go with the Mahler 5th scherzo and Schumann's Konzertstuck for 4 horns & orchestra.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Becca said:


> Yesterday I watched a video of last week's premiere of Hans Abrahamsen's new Horn Concerto with Stefan Dohr and the Berlin Philharmonic/Paavo Jarvi - some very nice parts but I don't think it will be a favourite! For now I will go with the Mahler 5th scherzo and Schumann's Konzertstuck for 4 horns & orchestra.


I heard excerpts on BBC Radio 3 Record Review Saturday morning. I really liked what I heard and determined to investigate further.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

The concert video is in the BPO's Digital Concert Hall archive and they are currently offering a free 48 hour pass to the DCH so that people can see that concert (and others). Contact me if you want the pass code.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Enjoyed this piece in recital a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

So, so many choices - OTTOMH - Schumann - Konzertstuck, Bach B'berg #1, Handel H2O Music F major, Strauss - Don Juan, Ein Heldeleben, Der Rosenkavalier, Any Mahler sym....esp 5, 3,1,2,9...
Britten Serenade is a wonderful work for tenor and solo horn.


----------

